# Scammed By Maruti Suzuki



## jdsouza (Jul 29, 2012)

Yesterday, I went to take delivery of our new car and was taken aback by the condition of the tyres (tires). Reasoning with the dealer & manufacturer representative has been as good as banging my head on a wall.

I have uploaded a video http://youtu.be/71t1JQSh9YU

Let the general public decide for themselves and post their opinions.
(The first 54 seconds are of another car in the show room, the last frame is of a same make vehicle that had happened to enter the premises for its scheduled first service - I included the two other cars for sake of easy comparison).

Help me make this video go around the world.


----------



## jdsouza (Jul 30, 2012)

More comments on the video site, please.  Managed to stir up only small hornet's nest, so far.


----------



## BenMiller (Jul 30, 2012)

Just a small suggestion from a marketing perspective, maybe make the video shorter (under 60 seconds is the average attention span on YouTube) and add a soundtrack; possibly of someone "narrating" the story. The annotations you placed on the video telling the story won't show up on mobile devices, which accounts for more than 10% of YouTube's traffic.
Also, maybe contact a local news outlet and give them a rundown; they might want to run a story like this. Maybe they'll even produce their own video for you


----------



## jdsouza (Jul 31, 2012)

Have contacted some of the local papers.


----------



## BenMiller (Jul 31, 2012)

Great! Keep us updated, and if they run your story be sure to let us know!


----------



## jdsouza (Jul 31, 2012)

Google
Tire swap scam


----------



## BenMiller (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow, second result


----------



## jdsouza (Jul 31, 2012)

Two different publications -
# 1 and #2 from a million hits

Allow me to digress ..
Google 
Rest Hours
Take the first one from 1.5 billion (It's my pet Excel product)


----------



## BenMiller (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice ... though "tire swap scam" gets less than 50 monthly searches on Google worldwide.

"rest hours" gets about 12,100 global searches; 5,400 in the US alone. And it's interesting; the next six results (numbers 2-7) for rest hours all have a higher PR than you, yet you're still before them... Cool


----------



## jdsouza (Jul 31, 2012)

Had a PR of 3 for cargocal.com forever, when all of a sudden it went down to 2.  But hundreds of keywords on the site are still on the first page, if not #1 on page 1.  

Try 
Top Directory Service 
#1 of about a billion 

Nearly all the phrases on the static html 'homemade' are indexed and come on the first page of all search engines.  Have been trying for ages to collaborate with web professionals to make this site functional.  (As I know close to zero about web development).


----------



## BenMiller (Jul 31, 2012)

Congrats, it's a big accomplishment!


----------

